# Bacon Eggs in a Pita Pocket Recipe by Ana



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Bacon and Eggs in a Pita Pocket recipe is perfect for a fantastic breakfast or energizing brunch. 

* 3 strips bacon or sausage
* 2 eggs
* 2 pinches grated Parmesan
* 2 tablespoons salsa
* 2 pita pockets (I prefer Kangaroo)
* dry onion soup mix
* horseradish
Fry the bacon and cut into pieces when done. Fry the eggs in the bacon and then add the onion soup mix. Line toasted pita with a spoon of salsa and horseradish, then fill with eggs and bacon and top with cheese.


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

dam,
that sounds so good I'm going to try that on next weeks camping trip....
thanks


----------



## BarbecueCamping (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds Delicious. I'll be noting this for our next trip.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

reinreb said:


> dam,
> that sounds so good I'm going to try that on next weeks camping trip....
> thanks


Hah I think I might try that this week, I just have to grab the pita pockets from wally world.:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I sounded good until you got to the horseradish.... I'll try this without that stuff. I'm just not a fan of it. I'll just add more salsa with hotter flavor. Thanks for posting this idea.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nabbed another one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

I going to put this in my recipe book


----------



## arthur (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds great.We will try it this summer.


----------



## shirleyfuentes (Feb 21, 2011)

Yummy! thanks for sharing the recipe here


----------



## jdcstrt (Apr 20, 2011)

you can buy larger bags if Hormel crumbled bacon at Sams to cut dowmn the pans used


----------

